# Fishing Club in the Panhandle?



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Just wondering if there is any interest out there to form some sort of freshwater fishing club more or less around the central Florida panhandle area Maybe there is one or two already we don't know about. There are several bass clubs in the panhandle, but I'm not aware of any that focus on bream, crappie, catfish, etc.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i was starting one, but i kinda got side tracked with other things we had t shirts and all, Pensacola Catfish Hunters...


----------

